# Intermittent signal problem



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a major problem with my home theater system. I have a Denon HD receiver with HD Cable box and Apple TV connected. Intermittently and very unpredictably, when I am watching something (could be a tv show, on demand movie, or apple tv movie), the screen goes blank and then goes back to the picture; sometimes it happens and the picture comes back without any interruption right away and sometimes (like tonight) it goes black and back to the picture constantly, and the only way that I get it back to normal is to switch the channel or get out of the menu (even if it means I have to start the movie again). I have a Sony XBR LCD TV. The shop that installed my system thought it might be the receiver having handshake problems and replaced the receiver the other day, but the problem is happening again. 

There was a message when I was watching a movie on Apple TV which said something like HDCP is not supported by the HDMI connection. I wonder if the Sony HDMI is the problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is very frustrating (I was watching a football game today and the picture kept going black and back to the picture).

Jim


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, you're having a problem with the HDCP handshake (isn't DRM grand?). That's just big Hollywood's way of punishing their paying customers. Be hopeful that you don't get in the same bind I'm in. My TV has stopped making the handshake at all, so now I can't play anything with HDCP on my TV (somehow, I find my way around it).

All right, rant off. First things first, you need to trouble shoot to identify the offending piece of gear. Start with connecting your Apple TV directly to the TV and watch a movie. If a problem occurs, switch the HDMI cable to make sure it's not the cable. If it still occurs, switch the cable box in to make sure it's not the Apple TV. And so on until you've concluded without a doubt what the offending piece of gear is.

Then, call up the company who makes your gear. Get it repaired if it's under warranty, get a quote if it's not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

let me get this straight. Connect apple TV directly to TV via HDMI...let's say it works fine. Then, Connect Cable Box directly to TV via HDMI...let's say that works fine. If that is the case, then the receiver is the problem, but there is no fix in that case (unless I get another Brand instead of Denon).

If the video still blinks with direct connections from Apple TV and Cable, then that would tell me that the TV's HDMI connection is the problem. I have a cable box connected to a Samsung and there is no problem.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Basically, you're just switching everything in and out until you find the one common denominator.

Start by identifying the specific component at fault (could just be a bum cable). Once you know the component, we can help you figure out your recourse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks. The HT company that installed the system is going to try component cables and digital audio from Apple TV and the Cable Box to the receiver. They believe that is the solution, though they think that if I went to a much higher quality receiver (Denon 2800 is not bad) that the problem would also be taken care of.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, that will definitely take care of the problem, but I didn't think that was the point. If there's a problem with your HDMI connection on any of your devices, you want to identify it and correct it while there is still a chance of getting it repaired under warranty (that's what this company should be doing).

What they are prescribing is a work around, similar to rolling down the windows in your car when the air conditioning doesn't work. Their solution will not afford you Dolby TrueHD sound, or the convenience of HDMI switching, if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I completely agree with Marshall in his last post ...

Do you still have your components under warranty???


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I will let tell them to check the devices first, but I have a feeling that the HDMI connection between receiver and TV is the problem, and since I already replaced the receiver, I probably need a very high end receiver or go the component route.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah, all of them are under warranty. But, remember, I have the blip with HD Cable, with Cable on-demand movies, and with Apple TV. So, it has to be either the receiver handshake with the TV or the TV HDMI connection itself. The HT company replaced the Denon receiver with a higher end Denon and the problem still exists. I will definitely ask them to go directly from Cable and Apple TV to the Sony XBR to see if there is an issue, but that would likely mean that the receiver is the problem (and it is not a warranty issue), which means I either need another receiver or go the component route.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Either the receiver or the TV itself.


----------

